# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Ahora el PP apuesta tambien por las desaladoras.

## Unregistered

Donde dije Digo digo Diego:

"El Ministerio apuesta por las desalinizadoras en los nuevos planes de cuenca."

"La directora general del Agua, Sandra Liana Ardiles, manifestó ayer que uno de los objetivos de su departamento es integrar las desalinizadoras en los nuevos planes de cuenca, algo que a su juicio no se hizo en la etapa anterior. No precisó en qué fase se encuentran los trabajos para conseguir un precio social que haga la desalinización más asequible para los regadíos. Apuntó que la nueva planificación dará otro empuje en diciembre."

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201411...ns_mchannel=TW


Yo la verdad es que me alegro de que cambien de opinión, espero que esto de un respiro al Tajo. Y ahora espero que muchas "opiniones" contrarias a las desaladoras por ese "palmerismo" de seguir un partido, estarán a favor de las desaladoras.

----------


## NoRegistrado

El problema es que quieren las desaladoras, que ese importe lo paguen los consumidores de agua de boca como en el Vinalopó, y que el resto lo paguemos el resto de españoles con un canon en el recibo del agua.

Quieren el trasvase y las desaladoras, las dos cosas. Por eso se han apresurado a pagar un estudio de la universidad de Cartagena en el que ponen que las desaladoras "sólo son viables" si se mezclan con las aguas del Tajo. ¿Y si se mezclan con las residuales depuradas no?

Como dicen en muchos sitios: "T*ta y sopa no caben en la boca"

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (07-dic-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

Exactamente iba yo a decir lo que dice Miguel. 

Se ve un cambio de estrategia entre los regantes y su camarilla a sueldo, entre ellos periodistas, pseudoingenieros... (Buitrago, Soto...) . Hasta ahora el agua de las desaladoras no valía para regar, pero como han acabado con la reserva del Tajo ven que van a tener que usar la desalada pero claro eso es muy peligroso para ellos, porque el agua desalada es casi infinita por lo que no haría falta expoliar la cuenca del Tajo como están haciendo, entonces cambian de estrategia, ahora ya sólo se puede usar la desalada si la mezclan con la del Tajo. Resulta patético, el argumento, porque no es que el agua desalada se tenga que regar con agua de lluvia (por llamarla de alguna manera), es que tiene que ser agua de lluvia DEL TAJO. De esta manera siguen "necesitando" el agua del Tajo. Y todo con estudios "científicos" que avalan su estrategia, claro.

http://www.crcc.es/2014/11/17/el-tra...mpo-cartagena/ 
http://www.europapress.es/murcia/not...120152022.html
http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...da/605721.html


De todas formas, al final es lo de siempre, no nos engañemos, el Tajo lo van a seguir expoliando exactamente igual, al fin y al cabo los regantes y sus representantes políticos, lease Gobiernos de Levante, defienden sus intereses, el problema es que los Gobiernos de CLM  y Madrid no defienden los nuestros. Cospedal no va a defender nunca al Tajo y a su gente,  y ese es el principal problema, ya podemos hablar de agua desalada o no, mientras los intereses del Tajo y su gente no los defienda nadie, esto no va a cambia.

----------


## Castellano Manchego

Todo eso es verdad, pero también tenemos que hacer autocrítica porque si hubiera una movilización por el Tajo de la misma manera que la hubo por el Ebro, los políticos que nos representan funcionarían de otra manera. Yo emplazo a las organizaciones que intentan proteger al tajo que organicen una manifestación  unitaria y después hablamos

----------


## Jonasino

Las churras en un  sitio. Las merinas en otro.
¿Tambien mezclamos el trasvase con las desaladoras?
Esto es de locos...... o politizados

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Las churras en un  sitio. Las merinas en otro.
> ¿Tambien mezclamos el trasvase con las desaladoras?
> Esto es de locos...... o politizados


Y que insinúas?
Que los que hemos intervenido en el hilo estamos locos?
Que estamos politizados?

Te ruego me lo aclares por favor.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> No, salir, sale por c*j*n*s... Porque el Plan Hidrológico o sale en esta legislatura o no sale nunca. Porque pasan dos cosas: que tenemos mayoría y hemos perdido en Aragón. Yo se lo digo ahora que va a ser así. Esta vez sale por narices...En diciembre sale de las Cortes y entra a tramitarse la ley, que va a ser un paseo militar. Tenga usted la seguridad que el presidente ha dicho en el Consejo de Ministros.-estando yo- que esto salía por hu*v*s." (Jumilla. Septiembre 00)......
> CAÑETE DIXIT


"¿Que es poesía? ¿Y tu me lo preguntas?
Poesía..... eres tu"
(Gustavo Adolfo Becquer)

----------


## No Registrado

> Las churras en un  sitio. Las merinas en otro.
> ¿Tambien mezclamos el trasvase con las desaladoras?
> Esto es de locos...... o politizados


Pero éste se entera de algo?

Se hace el tonto pero sabe perfectamente que el plan Narbona significaba ir sustituyendo el trasvase por las desaladoras y el PP se ha puesto por motivos políticos a las desaladoras................ hasta ahora. Y lo sabe tan bien que él se ha opuesto -oh casualidad- tambien a las desaladoras, claro siempre que no fueran atómicas.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> "¿Que es poesía? ¿Y tu me lo preguntas?
> Poesía..... eres tu"
> (Gustavo Adolfo Becquer)


 Ensuciar a tan ilustre y brillante personaje para esto...
Bécquer se debe de estar revolviendo en su tumba, el pobre.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Pero éste se entera de algo?
> 
> Se hace el tonto pero sabe perfectamente que el plan Narbona significaba ir sustituyendo el trasvase por las desaladoras y el PP se ha puesto por motivos políticos a las desaladoras................ hasta ahora. Y lo sabe tan bien que él se ha opuesto -oh casualidad- tambien a las desaladoras, claro siempre que no fueran atómicas.


 Su intención es otra. Pero déjale, así se divierte.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

